# But can they dance?



## Panzermanathod (Jul 18, 2009)

As the topic title says, can your fursona and/or your characters dance?


----------



## Takun (Jul 18, 2009)

He can dance if he wants to...


----------



## pheonix (Jul 18, 2009)

Everyone can dance it's just a matter of how well. :/


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 18, 2009)

Sure, just not to metal. Only when the occasion calls for it, like at a wedding, some sort of date, etc. Hardcore dancing is for morons, so no dancing to music with one exception. The only band that I listen to that I will dance to is Eagles of Death Metal.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2009)

no...we..erh, i dont dance.


----------



## Morroke (Jul 18, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> He can dance if he wants to...



Well mine can leave his friends behind..


----------



## Shino (Jul 18, 2009)

Uhh... never wanted to IRL, don't see why my alter ego would, either...

I look idiotic enough as is.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 18, 2009)

No, never. If anyone mentions The Robot, I will RAEG.


----------



## Takun (Jul 18, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> No, never. If anyone mentions The Robot, I will fucking kill you.



Must.

Resist.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 18, 2009)

My fursona can dance; but not to metal. He can dance to dance songs / techno and stuff like that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 18, 2009)

He can if i want him to dance.


----------



## TheAlter (Jul 18, 2009)

Breakdance, tricking and XMA has been the way to play for the last 4-5 years..

Bad knees put an end to that for both my fursona and yours truly..


----------



## pixthor (Jul 18, 2009)

Nope, I never do it in RL. Never did, never will. Let alone go to a party and dance.


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 18, 2009)

If by dance you mean "White guy at a goth club with his eyes closed style of dance", then yes. If you mean anything at involves, say, moving out of a two-foot square area, excessive arm/leg movements, or any sort of style/talent, then no.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 18, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Well mine can leave his friends behind..



'Cause his friends don't dance...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 18, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> As the topic title says, can your fursona and/or your characters dance?



Nope.  He never learned.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 18, 2009)

Shino said:


> Uhh... never wanted to IRL, don't see why my alter ego would, either...
> 
> I look idiotic enough as is.



Seconded.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jul 18, 2009)

Having no legs makes it kinda hard to dance.  With COILS and all.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, some of my characters can dance, Roose among them...


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Well mine can leave his friends behind..


Was thinking of this song also ^^


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 18, 2009)

Sure, she can dance. I don't see a reason she couldn't.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 18, 2009)

No, of course not!


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 18, 2009)

Just like myself, my fursona doesn't dance unless he really, _really_ wants to. And even then, he doesn't do it very well.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 19, 2009)

nope. 
unless you count the attempt and injuries.


----------



## whoadamn (Jul 19, 2009)

I actually guess so, even though I'm impartial to it myself, it can. Long story, but it just works out that way.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 19, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> 'Cause his friends don't dance...



...and if they don't dance then their no friends of mine

Anyway mine doesn't really do dancing. Not his style


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 19, 2009)

In private and to the right mysic, sure he can hop up and down to some hi NRG techno or somewhat.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2009)

I can dance like I'm from out of this world; leave the real one far behind.

I CAN DANCE.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 19, 2009)

can my fursona dance, what a silly question

BAM





of course he can dance


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 19, 2009)

8-bit said:


> I dance like I'm from out of this world; leave the real one far behind.
> 
> I CAN DANCE.


WE CAN DANCE.
Well, everyone but Ben has a style of dancing. Jo-jo breakdances, Tyria does more suggestive, slower stuff, and Eddie does amazing stuff with his legs, although he usually resorts to riverdance after a while. Ben has two left feet, and he'd hate to make a fool of himself.


----------



## Seas (Jul 20, 2009)

No. 
His species never found the need to invent such amusement for themselves. 
After getting to know eachother, they ignore all the shenaningans of coreographed movements and skip to the sex part.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 20, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> No.
> His species never found the need to invent such amusement for themselves.
> After getting to know eachother, they ignore all the shenaningans of coreographed movements and skip to the sex part.


Well if you can't dance it only makes sense you can't move well in the sack.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 20, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> He can dance if he wants to...





Morroke said:


> Well mine can leave his friends behind..





Lastdirewolf said:


> 'Cause his friends don't dance...



Bastards, the lot o'ya!  Damn song is stuck in my head now........


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 20, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Bastards, the lot o'ya!  Damn song is stuck in my head now........



Moo ha ha...our plan worked...


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww, I'm too late to make a Safety Dacne reference, it's already been done


----------



## Nakhi (Jul 20, 2009)

Only at his government parties if it is an absolute necessity and even then all of those are formal.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 20, 2009)

MonkeyHead said:


> WE CAN DANCE.




We? Who's "We"? I'm talking 'bout myself!

But, seriously........ not a good dancer.  I was loner for a good chunk of my life, so no social gatherings = no dancing skills. U_U


----------



## Ratte (Jul 20, 2009)

I hate dancing.

Fucking freshman phy ed all over again...


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 21, 2009)

8-bit said:


> We? Who's "We"? I'm talking 'bout myself!
> 
> But, seriously........ not a good dancer.  I was loner for a good chunk of my life, so no social gatherings = no dancing skills. U_U


Well, partly the "we" was actually part of the song, but mostly I said that cuz I've got 4 fursonas.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 21, 2009)

MonkeyHead said:


> Well, partly the "we" was actually part of the song, but mostly I said that cuz I've got 4 fursonas.



Yes I know. I have 4 remixes and the original song.
But they did that in Scrubs, so I didn't want to be a troll in that way.

I still developing my fursona.


----------



## DynDasE (Jul 21, 2009)

Cannot dance unless he's with the blade.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 21, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> No.
> His species never found the need to invent such amusement for themselves.
> After getting to know eachother, they ignore all the shenaningans of coreographed movements and skip to the sex part.



Sounds like the exact opposite of Roose's people...


----------



## Seas (Jul 24, 2009)

MonkeyHead said:


> Well if you can't dance it only makes sense you can't move well in the sack.



No matter how I try to interpret that, i have no idea what that means.... Care to explain? : )



Roose Hurro said:


> Sounds like the exact opposite of Roose's people...



Well, there are many things about them that a human (or other species) would see as animalistic or weird, but again, there are things that go the opposite way too.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 25, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> No matter how I try to interpret that, i have no idea what that means.... Care to explain? : )


It was just a joke. If they can't dance, then how should they be able to move well when they make love? or does your society not "make love?"


----------



## Jelly (Jul 25, 2009)

I can dance.
So, I guess my fursona can dance.
The main character I usually draw can flat-foot dance.
But I can't flat-foot dance.
I should fix this.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jul 26, 2009)

Rujiru can jam but I don't know if he can dance well.
Kouya....I'm not sure.

But my WIP anthro Lion Character can! I based him on Alex The Lion of Madagascar!
What? I like Alex.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Yep, Tristan can dance. Shi is particularly efficient with glowstringing, machine dance, DnB Step, and Melbourne Shuffle.


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 26, 2009)

I can slam dance. WAAALLL OFFF DEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I challenge you to a mosh pitting.


----------



## Seas (Jul 26, 2009)

MonkeyHead said:


> It was just a joke. If they can't dance, then how should they be able to move well when they make love? or does your society not "make love?"



Oh , of course they can and do make love ;P

And I don't see how not having the practice of dancing affect any other types of movements. Perhaps it's like how they would think it is weird that a human can't effectively move on four legs : )

By the way, I never heard of that joke, but again, I don't live in an english environment to learn about these, it's only only what I read on the 'net .


----------



## Tygrahof (Jul 26, 2009)

I dance because I hear the music. Swing, couple, waltz, foxtrot, and the ladies eat it up. If you don't dance *with* them your not dancing.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 26, 2009)

Dancing sucks.  :I


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

He can dance, but only to British 80's soft rock.


----------



## Halfingr (Sep 1, 2009)

The Melbourne Shuffle!  To the Noisecontrollers mostly.  lol.


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 2, 2009)

DarkMettaur said:


> Having no legs makes it kinda hard to dance.  With COILS and all.



Agreed. The only thing worse than having two left feet is having no feet at all XD

I suppose if my character DID have lower limbs, they'd only be able to do those choreographed dances people do at weddings. Yknow, electric slide, Cotton-eyed Joe, Macarena, etc. Those are the only ones I can do IRL. XD

But I like to dream sometimes and have my pther characters ballroom dance. XD


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Sep 2, 2009)

Calex can do something vaguely resembling dance if you have low standards. Mostly cause I can't dance in real life but I wish I could. XD

On a side note, this thread name makes me think of an episode of Freakazoid.


----------



## Jack (Sep 2, 2009)

well "Nick" is an occasional night club dancer. so... yea, he can.

here's a question tho; can anyone here ACTUALLY dance? 

(I can & I love to!)


----------



## Takoto (Sep 2, 2009)

Nope, she can't.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, mine COULD dance waltzes, but only with a glass o' red wine or two


----------



## Barak (Sep 2, 2009)

Mine can...But he dont want to XD


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes, but that's another story.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Sep 2, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> As the topic title says, can your fursona and/or your characters dance?


Yes, but only foxtrot.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> Yes, but only foxtrot.



Did you take your name from The Golden Compass Trilogy..?  Cuz thats the best trilogy ever @_@


----------



## Ackslawsin (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes, we can dance. We can leave his friends behind, because his friends don't dance and if they don't dance they ain't no friends of mine.


----------



## Purnip (Sep 3, 2009)

We've two left feet. ._.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 5, 2009)

Not really. He knows a bit of formal dance, but nothing pop or new...


----------



## Catastrophe Cat (Feb 18, 2011)

We can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine
I say, we can go where we want to
A place where they will never find
And we can act like we come from out of this world
Leave the real one far behind
And we can dance

We can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine
I say, we can go where we want to
A place where they will never find
And we can act like we come from out of this world
Leave the real one far behind
And we can dance


We can go when we want to
The night is young and so am I
And we can dress real neat from our hats to our feet
And surprise 'em with the victory cry
Say, we can act if want to
If we don't nobody will
And you can act real rude and totally removed
And I can act like an imbecile

Yes. She can dance to anything -dancing-


----------



## Kiru-kun (Feb 18, 2011)

Ahem... Necro'd thread, Close please now and stuff


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 18, 2011)

Edit: Necro... :<


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 18, 2011)

I have decided mine can waltz.
That's it though. He has an old war injury in his leg that prevents him from doing much else.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 18, 2011)

Catastrophe Cat said:


> We can dance if we want to
> We can leave your friends behind
> 'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
> Well they're no friends of mine
> ...




Men At Work----Safety Dance.


But yeah, one hell of a fucking necro.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 18, 2011)

How can you make your first post necro'ing something that's like a year and a half old?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> How can you make your first post necro'ing something that's like a year and a half old?



Could be a spambot, a troll, a stupid noob or a combination.

Though I do know the song that those lyrics are from.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 18, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Could be a spambot, a troll, a stupid noob or a combination.
> 
> Though I do know the song that those lyrics are from.


 It's not the first two.

And EVERYONE knows The Safety Dance, Randy.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 18, 2011)

You could as well take your bickering bantering posts to PMs, youre just continuing the necro to this rotten thread.

I'm inside it as well, no better. I'll report myself.


----------



## Aden (Feb 18, 2011)

god dammit guys


----------

